# Please post your critter totes/kritter keepers here!



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

So, I have my girl betta, Berry, in a hex 1.5g tank. I've persuaded my grandparents in letting me buy a medium sized kritter keeper, which is almost 3 gallons. Sadly, I have to sell my 1.5g tank I'm using now before getting the kritter keeper. 

Anyway, I know there are many people who use these tanks, and I would love to see how you set them up.


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

It's been rearranged just a bit since I added a small sponge filter, but you get the idea


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

here's mine!!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Those look great 
what size keepers do you have?


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Mine is the one that is slightly less than 3 gallons.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

mine is the small size. i am looking to upgrade his tank.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How do you guys post pictures????


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Should i get a bigger one???:--?:-?:-?:-?:-?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont know why people buy them as a home for there betta!!! For a good size one it's 14.00 or more, and it dont come with know light, know heater, know filter.
And for 20.00 or 25.00 dollars more you can have a 10 gallon kit with a light and hood and heater and filter and a lot of room for the betta to swim around... Just a thought... Or IMO as everyone else say's...


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Not everyone has 25-30 to spend on multiple fish. Be thoughtful of those things.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ exactly. and when i finally had money to spend on bigger tanks my betta didnt like them... they greatly enjoy the 2.6g i had... dont know why, but you can ask them if you want...

these were mine  LOVED that setup! wish i could have it back!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That set up is really cool! Too bad you don't have it like that anymore 

LOL, awesome 

I agree that not everyone has the money and space to get many 10g tanks. I have 1 10g betta community tank, and and really do not have much space leftover to put a larger tank than what I have\, which is a 3 gallon.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

What filter is that Neelie?

Critter Keepers are a perfect size for bettas! No reason to have 11 10g tanks for one fish. My Duke has a 20gallon though, but its a huge community.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

But it is nice to have a 10 gallon aquarium. And a bare tank is only 10.00 which is the same price as small kritter keepers. And with halfmoon's a cycled 10 gallon is a must or a 2 gal drip system. To keep the 180 degrees, you must keep really fresh water and flare them for about 30 minutes everyday.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I dont know why people buy them as a home for there betta!!! For a good size one it's 14.00 or more, and it dont come with know light, know heater, know filter.
> And for 20.00 or 25.00 dollars more you can have a 10 gallon kit with a light and hood and heater and filter and a lot of room for the betta to swim around... Just a thought... Or IMO as everyone else say's...


 I agree! It's cheaper to do that.

BTW nice setups!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

They are marina filters. All they did was keep the water clear

Well my halfmoons were perfect in them anyways lol. 

I think ppl make too much of a fuss sometimes about these fish... at the end of the day the tanks ppl have depend on their circumstances... and as long as the minimum conditions for the fish are fully met, who really cares if its 5g or 100g or 3g critter keepers... 
As harsh as it may sound but ppl do need to keep their feet on the ground a little.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I see both sides of the argument.
I get the "save your money and get something bigger and better" argument, but not everyone has the space for a 10 gallon aquarium. Especially for just one fish. Though it would be nice, what's the use in buying something bigger when you have nowhere to put it? 
I know for a fact I have little room for a large aquarium. Though I do plan on starting a 10g sorority, since I see ONE spot in my apartment I could put it.

But I have that luxury. An apartment. (I LOVE IT. just btw. lol) 

A lot of our younger members are confined to their parent's houses. And more than likely their bettas are confined to their bedrooms. I didn't have the space for a 10 gallon aquarium at home... and my parents probably would have never let me have one. Critter keepers (though a bit overpriced for a plastic box) work well for these space limitations.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

This is why im glad to have a uncle who makes all my tanks for me so all i have to pay for is the heater and stuff.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> But it is nice to have a 10 gallon aquarium. And a bare tank is only 10.00 which is the same price as small kritter keepers. And with halfmoon's a cycled 10 gallon is a must or a 2 gal drip system. To keep the 180 degrees, you must keep really fresh water and flare them for about 30 minutes everyday. There's a big article on bettysplendens.com she talks all about it. How to maintain halfmoons.


Not everyone has space for a 10gal and not everyone has the money for a 10gal. I dont know where your from but up here where i live its impossible to find a 10gal for under 30$ and thats just the bare tank. Not including the stuff for the fish and the filter, hood, heater, lamp, etc. My 10gal was my gift to myself after getting a new job but i spent 50$ on it, but way over $70 after i put everything into it. A Kritter keeper is great for space, and cost and beginners. but thats just what i've learned through shopping around where i live.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol I bought a real tank thing. With a hood... (no light but ui already had a light) for 15 dollars at petsmart. 3 rows over from the kritter keepers. .5 gallons less and 1 dollar more. But I payed the extra money and got the smaller thing because I like the look of a real glass tank with black lining and syilicone edging and all. The critter keepers dont have that nice ' tank ' feel. But I understand why everyone uses them. One day, if I get more bettas, Im totally using kritter keepers for them! But for now, my mini tank is great for my baby boy. :3


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

anglnarnld said:


> Should i get a bigger one???:--?:-?:-?:-?:-?


Looks fine. Just add a plant.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is my Kritter Keeper!  I can't wait to upgrade to 2.5 Gal tanks or spilt a 5 or 10 Gal tank for my 2 boys, though I LOVE the Kritter Keeper. So I might end up sticking with it and getting another for my new boy, who is in a small cube right now. He's itty bitty and HATES big spaces :-(

I THINK this one is a 2 Gal :-D


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

just to add in my two cents here, Kritter Keepers are a great home for bettas if you have limited space and the fact of the matter is those "10 gallon kits" do not often come with a heater in the 20-25 dollar range. so really what you're paying for is a glass tank+ cost of the filter they include, no other decorations or anything like that. add a heater, and you're already looking at $30+ and that's not even getting into decorations. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my 10 gal with the girls, but Whiskey my male VT is extremely happy sitting on my desk in his 3 gallon KK, and he's rather large for a VT.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I LOVE the Kritter Keepers :-D My one, really small CT is in a .9 Gal cube in quarantine right now and I am 100% going to get him a Kritter Keeper! They are so easy to maintain.


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Is a having a filter for such a small tank really going to make that much of a difference?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I upgraded my Sammy's home from the Petco size "Fishbowl" to a the same size critter keeper, with the flip top door and pink cover, and btw I also have the "Pinapple spongebob" hidaway, and noticed it was a lil too big for the critter keeper..as well..(having to keep the cover off a lil..lol) but eventually when I could -upgraded again to a 3 gal tank, Deluxe suite.. Now the pineapple fits.._


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I just ordered a Kritter Keeper today, the x-large one which is 5.9 gal. Whoever said that you could find a reasonably priced 10 gal. you obviously don't live near me! By buying the keeper along with a heater, filter, thermometer, and decorations I only spent about $45. When I bought my first tank, a marineland eclipse 5 gal it cost me about $120 to set up. If I'd bought a 10g starter kit/or bought it all seperately it would also have been around $160. So essentially it's much more cost efficient, not to mention space saving, option.

Sorry for the long post, I'm tired and I tend to ramble when I'm tired.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

anglnarnld said:


> Should i get a bigger one???:--?:-?:-?:-?:-?



How big is it?

You *do* need a heater, regardless.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

birdielikestomatoes;1072911 When I bought my first tank said:


> Wow, I feel so bad for you. 10 gallon tanks around here are around $15-20 brand new. I've seen kits for around $27. Not to mention you can get them used for $10 or so. I always wondered why people made so much of a fuss over buying one...well, now I know! Of course, everything else adds to the price significantly, but I still find a 10 gallon to be just as economical, sometimes even more so than the smaller tanks. Heck, I had to pay $30 for a hood/light combo for my 5.5 gallon when a whole 10 gallon tank including the hood didn't even cost that much :-?.
> 
> That being said, I still really like my 5 gallon tanks....gives them plenty of room but saves space when compared to having multiple fish all in their own 10 gallons. However, it really depends on the fish's activity level if a 10 gallon is preferable to a 5 gal.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

My 10 gallon starter set without a heater + decorations + substrate + live plants + fish + everything to get it cycled and test kits was $70 *On sale*. The total cost spent on the tank is probably $185. But then again, i'm housing other fish as well. I would choose a KK with a heater + plants and stuff any day for a betta.

But back to the subject, lets keep those KK pictures rollling!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Kim, have any spare bedrooms? lol Just kidding, but seriously I wish I could find prices like that around here. Even on craigslist there are barely any ads for fish items, I don't think I live in a very fish populated zone.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone noticed this thread is 2 years old?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Kim, have any spare bedrooms? lol Just kidding, but seriously I wish I could find prices like that around here. Even on craigslist there are barely any ads for fish items, I don't think I live in a very fish populated zone.


:lol: The odd thing is that I don't really feel like there are a lot of fish hobbyists here... there are virtually no LFS except for the big chains like Petco, Petsmart, etc, and no real clubs or anything like that either. Maybe that's why tanks are so cheap- nobody wants them!


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Would these be a better choice in terms of transporting versus the glass tanks of the same size?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Obviously not, Maisy.


----------

